# Threading Tru-stone?



## PTJeff (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried to thread the tru-stone products?  I was wondering if it would be brittle and/or durable to withstand the continued capping and decappping for everyday use.


----------



## bgray (Nov 3, 2008)

I've never tried, but I would guess that it would never work, unless you were doing really thick threads, ala Dan Symonds.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 3, 2008)

I made this pen earlier this year and it threaded nicely and worked well up until I put it into a box and mailed it to it's new owner.

I haven't heard any negative comments from the new owner, I'll try contacting him and getting his opinion on how the threads are holding up. Hopefully they are holding up well.

I also made the bloody red jasper and although it has plastic threads on the section, the cap is threaded to match and I have this pen in my desktop rotation and have not noticed any thread degradation yet.  It is used probably a few times a week.


----------



## theartist07 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've worked with tru-stone alot and i would agree with bgray, they have to be good size for working a long time. Have you worked with this material before?

just a passing thought,
jim


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tru-Stone is one of the better threading materials , ebonite being the best . You must use lubrication while threading , I find Pam w/butter cooking spray works well .
I thread on the lathe with a tap and die set .
Here's an example ;



 



The bottom pen was made several months ago and is used allot , so far it is holding up well .

There's a technique that you have to learn but it's worth the time and trouble .


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the feedback, any other .02 out there?


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 18, 2008)

Butch,
do you use Pam w/ butter because it's what you had or is there a secret ingredient in the butter that works better?


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 21, 2008)

I think there is something , some kind of oil ? , that makes the tap and die cut a little smoother . I tried plain Pam and the Pam w/flour and the threads were not as clean .


----------



## PTJeff (Nov 21, 2008)

probably like butter flavor oil?  much like WD40.  think of that next time you fry up an egg.


----------

